
John Maeda's "Design in Tech Report 2017" - miraj
https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/johnmaeda/design-in-tech-report-2017
======
kyleschiller
2016
([https://designintechreport.wordpress.com/2016/03/13/design-i...](https://designintechreport.wordpress.com/2016/03/13/design-
in-tech-report-2016/))

2015
([https://designintechreport.wordpress.com/2015/03/15/design-i...](https://designintechreport.wordpress.com/2015/03/15/design-
in-tech-report-2015/))

